# HP G61-100SA Laptop bios



## BruinBeer (May 28, 2009)

I have here a HP G61-100SA(atleast, on the bottom of the laptop it says this is the model) and I need to access the bios. How do I access it? What key must I tap? It have Windows 7 Home on it and it load so fast to where you type your logon password that I need to know the exact key without guessing. So if anyone can tell me what key to tap. . .


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The information is here;

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01662442.pdf


----------

